
Donald Trump Elevates the Role of Chief Adviser on Cybersecurity - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-namesthomasbossert-chief-adviser-on-homeland-security-1482852680
======
netman21
I went to bypass the WSJ pay wall. A Google search on Thomas Bossert reveals
that every other news source is reporting that he has been appointed an
advisor on Homeland Security, not Cybersecurity.

~~~
prostoalex
From the article:

"The Trump transition team announced Tuesday that Thomas P. Bossert will serve
as an adviser to Mr. Trump on national security, terrorism and cyber issues,
putting him on the same level as the powerful incoming national security
adviser, Michael Flynn."

...

"That arrangement gives Mr. Bossert an “independent” status in the new White
House, rather than making him subordinate to the national security adviser,
Mr. Flynn."

